# Wrap skirts!!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I had hubby take a pic of my lower half as no other model available. Lol I made 5 of these this week to extend my wardrobe. They have a tie on both sides and one goes through the waist band.
View attachment 62012
View attachment 62013
View attachment 62014
View attachment 62015
View attachment 62016
View attachment 62012


----------



## PrairieClover (Jun 19, 2015)

Very nice work, and I love the fabrics! Did you use another skirt as your pattern, wing it, or have an actual pattern?
I've been thinking about making a wrap around lately.


----------



## JessieGirl (Sep 15, 2004)

Wow those are really pretty!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

PrairieClover said:


> Very nice work, and I love the fabrics! Did you use another skirt as your pattern, wing it, or have an actual pattern?
> I've been thinking about making a wrap around lately.


Thank you! I have a cheap old wrap skirt I based it on loosely. I did a better job as the edges are doubled and the waist reinforced. I made it a little different shape. I like things to last...lol


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

JessieGirl said:


> Wow those are really pretty!


Thank You! I needed more skirts and figured time is my choice being fun...the material I had except the butterfly fabric. It was $4 at a rummage sale.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

nice!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

mzgarden said:


> nice!


Thank you!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Now I found a $1 deal and this next one I made out of this fun fabric!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Those are great and I love your fabrics! Skirts are so comfortable to wear and can be dressed up or down with whatever blouse or shirt you wear. Congratulations on expanding your wardrobe with something that's pretty and economical.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Calico Katie said:


> Those are great and I love your fabrics! Skirts are so comfortable to wear and can be dressed up or down with whatever blouse or shirt you wear. Congratulations on expanding your wardrobe with something that's pretty and economical.


Thank you Katie, I went back to the little thrift store and managed to get more fabric making my next skirt only $0.50. I will post pictures later as I'm on my second one of my budget $0.50 skirts! After this I am committed to making new tops! This started 9 skirts ago simply because I couldn't find what I wanted reasonably where I normally shop. I have never been fond of elastic or too tight of waistbands. Unfortunately we can go up and down just a little and a tight-fitting skirt is not forgiving!


----------

